# Holiday pay calculated



## Jobloss (21 Oct 2020)

Sorry not sure if listing in correct section.

I have handed in notice in work with one week notice. I am unsure how to check what holiday pay I am owed correctly as I only worked part time. January to mid March approx 25/30 hours a week

business closed mid March to mid June so no work. Returned to work start of June on less hours 18hours a week but between June and now was out sick / days off (not holiday - no pay)for approx 5 weeks on and off. Also got a week off - holiday pay in March just before all the lock down so not sure if owed more holiday pay upon leaving thanks for any advice


----------



## vandriver (21 Oct 2020)

8% of your hours less whatever hours were paid for the week's holiday.


----------



## Jobloss (22 Oct 2020)

vandriver said:


> 8% of your hours less whatever hours were paid for the week's holiday.


 Thanks for reply and details. Will add up my hours and see if due anything thanks


----------

